# Waiting for the plane to Eukanuba



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

We are at the airport in Denver, waiting to leave at 11:30am. I am sooo excited! Never have been. I left half my suitcase empty just in case I get the crazies shopping LOL. Brought the camera and of course the laptop, so I can download pics. One day I hope to go as an exibitor and not a spectator!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am sooooooooo jealous! Have a GREAT time and get lots of photos for us!


----------

